# South Jersey



## job1954 (Sep 20, 2006)

Anyone having any luck on the southern end. Fish some at Cape May, Fortescue, East Point. Any areas down this way doing anything? 

Still pretty new to the surf but love it so far. May never go back to the fresh water.:--|


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Longport and Ocean City*

Fished tonight 4/22 with a strong on shore wind around 25knts. super high tide due from the wind. nothing but skates and spiney dogfish around the jetties. moved ore inshore and trekked around on foot around a few sod banks with no luck. Did hear alot of small blues being taken off the Ocean City Longport Pier and off the tip of the inlet jetty. Going out tommorrow if work allows it. Looking to head alittle north towards Brig and A.C. or south to Corsons Inlet. Will post later after trip.


Tight Lines 
Rich


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Weakies are starting to show up here and there. Stripers are being caught at Reeds Beach. Bloods and surface poppers seem to be the ticket.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Weakies???


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep........


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*4/25/2008*

Fished the incoming high tide from 9pm to 2am.. fished from Brig down to longport with no luck had a few hits from small blues.. Talked to a few guys along the way. Everyone i seen wasn't hitting anything.. 


Rich


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Dogg,

When can you get out and fish for a day or half day? Looking to get down to Cape May.

Rich


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

rgking03 said:


> Dogg,
> 
> When can you get out and fish for a day or half day? Looking to get down to Cape May.
> 
> Rich


Hey maybe if ya's dont mind a lil company, I'd love to get together and put some faces to names!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well I start nightwork on Monday and my daughter had to have oral surgery on Friday. I have off every other weekend. Give me a shout.


----------



## striper slinger (Nov 13, 2006)

Two weakies this morning, both on pink zooms, over the weekend got a couple short stripers


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Moving in....*

I will likely be moving to the Marlton area come mid summer or early fall. Hoping to scope out the surf areas starting the next few weeks. Any help would be appreciated.....:fishing:


----------



## job1954 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hit the point on Sunday, struck out on any stripers but had a great time with sharks. Pulled in 21 in 5 hours. Ranging from 3 to 5 feet. Hope to be back down in a week or two hopefully will get that striper dinner sometime soon.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep me and a buddy of mine hit the toll bridge on the snows side yesterday and fished the incoming tide, couple of hits but no hook ups.

BTW, welcome to the family striper slinger.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

A customer of mine said he's been doing good on the Crest side catching 3-5 lb blues on the outgoing tide. Using bucktails w/ something rubber behind it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep, usually a white buck tail with a pink worm or purple worm with a orange or pink fire tail.


----------



## job1954 (Sep 20, 2006)

Tried the point again yesterday. My oldest pilled in a 31" cow. Dinner tomorrow. The rest were sharks and skates. Great day altogether.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Things are real slow goin. There have been some fish caught at Poverty Beach in Cape May and puppy drum in the surf in North Wildwood., but we're still waintin for it to pick up.


----------

